# I love strippers!



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

AFX chrome AP Corvette strippers that is!You get the coolest colors!Yes folks,the second pic is a chocolate brown Corvette..with blue stripe:wave:!
DRAGjet


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

*Yes Sir!!!*

Yes Sir Drag!!! The chrome cars look much better stripped. There are some cool color combinations. I like the Vettes and also the 240Z's. I'm sure Aurora didn't have stripping the chrome in mind or maybe they did??? ... RM


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

So how much?


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Always a surprise awaiting you strip the chrome off. Look great! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Boy, that red one is pretty! :thumbsup:


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

joez870 said:


> Boy, that red one is pretty! :thumbsup:


I agree -- wouldn't mind the red one at all :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

*Hobby Talk Version*

Aurora even made a Hobby Talk paint scheme ( kinda, lol). Orange with blue trim. Blue needs to be darker though. These yellow 240's are different also. One is a light yellow and the other is a darker shade of yellow. The most common color seems to be red. Get out the bleach!!! RM


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Not for sale!
DRAGjet


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

I got around 90 of the chrome vettes,so im still sorting,mixing and matching to get all the right colors..her favorite color is Chrome!
DRAGjet


----------



## slotrod65 (Dec 4, 2005)

I just picked up a T-jet VW body at the Parsippany show today. It was a speedline car, and it is all there, except the chrome is a mess. What is the best stuff to use to strip the chrome without hurting this fragile body?

Thanks!!

Phred


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

easy off oven cleaner,NORMAL,NOT LEMON SCENTED!Or 99% alchohol.
DRAGjet


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

Dragula said:


> easy off oven cleaner,NORMAL,NOT LEMON SCENTED!Or 99% alchohol.
> DRAGjet


Is that how you took the chrome off the vettes and still had the stripe?


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

T-Jet Racer said:


> Is that how you took the chrome off the vettes and still had the stripe?


Yupper.
DRAGjet


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

Windex does a good job of chrome removal.


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

*Chrome Remover*

Use cloudy ammonia. It will strip the bond on the chrome and leave the paint/plastic unharmed. It very rarely dings the paint like easy off or 99% Isopropyl alcohol can. Cheap too, 1/2 gallon runs about $1. Don't get clear parts in it! It will glaze clear plastic if exposed a while.

-Paul


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I would love to score a few chromies to strip down, does anyone have any to sell???


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

*Mercury Cyclone & Brit Ford Escort Strippers*

These are some victims of my "Stripping Frenzy" that affected me in the ' 90's. All cars started as worn out AFX "chromies" that were bought for a song at the HO-LI shows.I remember that it was very easy & quick to strip the chrome using some cheapo drain cleaner unlike the later JL TJ 500 that needed to use Easy Lift-Off . Very interesting colors !!


Neal:dude:


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

I like them, Neal!


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

1scalevolvo said:


> These are some victims of my "Stripping Frenzy" that affected me in the ' 90's. All cars started as worn out AFX "chromies" that were bought for a song at the HO-LI shows.I remember that it was very easy & quick to strip the chrome using some cheapo drain cleaner unlike the later JL TJ 500 that needed to use Easy Lift-Off . Very interesting colNeal:dude:


neal - was one of ford escort body from purple chrome? 

Wes


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

WesJY said:


> neal - was one of ford escort body from purple chrome?
> 
> Wes



Not sure as it was a long time ago but most likely yes.

Neal :dude:


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

1scalevolvo said:


> Not sure as it was a long time ago but most likely yes.
> 
> Neal :dude:


thanks. i ll check.

Wes


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

WesJY said:


> thanks. i ll check.
> 
> Wes



According to the Beers Aurora guide the Escort came in gold ,copper & purple chrome.I do not remember what my escorts were originally plated.
The Mercury Cyclone Stocker was only purple chrome asccording to the Beers book.
I only remember that the bodies were sold very cheap in the '90's ( $5.00 or less )because the chrome was worn off in spots.None of my cars are on the original chassis.Both brown cars are on the Aurora AFX G+ & the yellow Escort is on a TOMY AFX Turbo chassis.


Neal :dude:


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

I hate this thread, I keep getting sucked into it thinking Who HOO! only to see Corvettes.. bah.. lol...


Dave


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Original **** N Span, the green stuff. It was great for stripping chrome and those cheap stamp decals that Tyco used to do that you could wipe off with your fingernail or a guardrail. It would take that stuff off cleanly with out harming the plastic. A little rinse, and you're ready to paint. Ít was my dependable paint prep solution for years. BUT, like all good products in my life that I cared anything about, it got discontinued, or ''ímproved''.

Rich

www.myspace.com/northtexasslotcars


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

*TOMY AFX Strippers-Before & After*

This is my TOMY AFX "stripper" Collection from 10+ years ago. I bought doubles of each & stripped one.The black hood on the yellow #35 T-Bird was too stubborn for the ELO (Easy Lift Off) but it looked cool so I let it stay though I had to re-spray the windows.The ELO otherwise stripped the Porsche's, Nomads & orange & red Monte' Carlo's (Original window paint was intact) quickly & easily.
The White #8 , red #45 & blue #36 Monte' Carlo's were hard to strip with the ELO for some reason. The rigorous scrubbing needed did surface damage & I had to go over the blue (Just the hood,trunk & roof) & Maroon (Had to re-spray the window's in black) with Testor's liquid model cement to smooth out the surface damage. The white Monte' was so surface damaged I had to spray it in white.

Neal :dude:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Yeah Texas is a rip off man!!! LOL*

ding.


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

When you strip a car do you have to take the windows out, and the bumpers off?


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

I always do because I want to keep the chrome that is on the bumpers.


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

wheelszk said:


> When you strip a car do you have to take the windows out, and the bumpers off?



For the cleanest job I take everything out especially if the body is chromed.the bumpers come off either way whether or not they are stripped or not for the cleanest job.


Neal:dude:


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks guys for the replys, I have never done this, so I'm going to give it a try. Will post pics no matter what the out come.
Bill


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

On the AP Corvettes,I do remove the front bumper,and strip it seperately,just makes a nicer more thorough job.
Christian


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

*All in the technique*

Stripping is an art. All of the parts have to come off. But is must be done sloooowly... Start with the glass. Then teasingly take off that front bumper. Oh yeah, save the rear bumper for last.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

my favorite stripper
The Black Javelin


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Here's what I came up with:


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

wheelszk said:


> Here's what I came up with:


American Motors lives on via HO Slots ! Right On !!:woohoo:


Neal:dude:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Anyone have any JL or AW stripped cars?


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

where as Dragula gone? ... he hasn't posted here in a long time.

anyone know?


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

We haven't heard from him since his back surgery in Nov.
hojoe


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

hojoe said:


> We haven't heard from him since his back surgery in Nov.
> hojoe


He was on chat early in the year one night, I think they had a new little one and Chris has always put kids first. So I hope his back is well and he is just enjoying playing and watching his children grow...


Dave


----------

